# Crawfish Boil...Now with Pics!..."Laissez les bon temps rouller"



## chef jimmyj

Hey Y'all...just practicing for the weekend.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Next week, June 4, I turn 50. Since my two Cheffie kids and the youngest will all be home this Memorial Day weekend, my loving wife decided to give me my Birthday present early. She is having a 10Lb Party Pack of Live Louisiana Crawfish, 5Lb of 12-15CT Head-on Gulf Shrimp, 1Lb of Comeaux's Andouille and 1Lb Comeaux's Alligator Boudin, delivered on Saturday! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been wanting to try a Crawfish Boil for a few years and just never was able to make it happen. I have a 20Qt Stock Pot with steamer basket but no outdoor Propane Burner that everybody in the cooking videos uses. Since the whole deal looks kind of messy, I figure I still want to do it outside. I think if I load the Weber Kettle up with a good bed of Charcoal, I should be able to cook on it. It is an older kettle so I figure I will fill the pot with water and give it a weight test. I called about renting a Burner but the one day cost is $36! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The darn thing New is around $50. I would buy one but we are moving to an apartment that does not allow anything but Electric Grills and Smokers, glad I have the MES. Anywho, do any of you guys have a suggestion or tips on bringing this all together?

There are a bunch of different opinions on how long to cook Crawfish. Some say 3 minutes after it comes back to a boil then a 15 min rest off heat. Some say 5 min cook time then add a couple pounds of Ice and rest anywhere from 10 to 30 minutes. Some say anything over a 15 minute rest and they become hard to peel. Then there is the whole PURGE deal...With Salt...No salt...fresh water, couple 3X refreshed ...Put a fish tank pump in a cooler and give them a 24 hours soak (Alton Brown)...The Louisiana Crawfish Co. said purge is not necessary. Some recipes cook the Veggies, Corn,Taters, Onions, Mushrooms, and Sausage separate after the Crawfish, some say cook the veggies for 10-15 minutes then add the Crawfish. Anybody want to take a shot at when to add the Shrimp?.... What do you Gulf Coast boys do?

The kit comes with a pouch of Boil Seasoning and a container of Creole Seasoning to season them up when they go in the cooler. I have no idea if any Zataran's Liquid or Crab Boil Pouches are available this far North...This is MD Blue Crab and Old Bay country.

In any event I am stoked and am looking forward to this. I will take some Pics to share with the crew here...JJ

http://www.lacrawfish.com/10-lb-Live-Crawfish-Trial-Size-Party-Pack-P206.aspx


----------



## scarbelly

Hey Jimmy - I have the burner, just bring the whole gang and come on down. We can get er done in style


----------



## daveomak

.... JJ, congrats young-un....   Now about the mud bugs etc....  I always was told, "boiling proteins makes it tough".  

So growing up in the Pacific NW and eating dungeness crab, spot shrimp and lake crawdads, I salted and seasoned the water with carrots, celery, garlic spices etc...  Brought the water to a boil and threw the whole crab in the pot...  kept the pot at a simmer 180-190 for 30 min and turned the heat off and let the water cool to 160 or so... I figured the cooling would draw the water and spices into the crab etc... The crab always came out moist and tender and flavorful, never tough, like some I have eaten.....

Now, I wouldn't follow these directions for your first cook, I would follow the directions of our dear friends from the Bayou...  Just info for later I guess....  I do miss the salt water life.......    Dave


----------



## alblancher

Jimmy my friend all I can do is tell you how I do them,  I like the way they come out and I never have a problem with over cooked crawfish.

If you do not have a burner outside you can use the stove top.  Just do them in smaller batches if you would like.  You need a pot large enough to hold the crawfish covered with water.  Like i said it isn't a sin to do two batches because you want the water to come to a good rolling boil

I don't add ice, I don't place them in an ice chest.  

Season your cold water.    Taste the water and see if you have enough salt.  For ten lbs crawfish I would say maybe 2 shy cups of salt.   Add cut up lemons, split garlic, celery and halved onions to the water.  Add your seasoning packs,  they may have salt and Cayenne in them so add them first and taste the water.  Bring the water to a good rolling boil and let boil for a couple of minutes.  The boiling water should have enough Cayenne in it that when you open the lid and take a whiff your lungs and sinuses clear up.  You can taste it again and check for seasoning.  Your a chef so I know you can adjust the seasoning the way you need to.  Crawfish take a lot of salt but you can always sprinkle a bit more on later so be careful..  if they are too salty you won't eat them

Ok  You have your water boiling good and hard, the seasoning is right, the room is full of great smells and your nose is a bit runny from the pepper,  You're all set.  Dump the crawfish in and cover them back up.  Make sure they are all taking a good hot bath, push them down gently with the back of your spoon or paddle to get them into the water.   When the water comes back to a boil let them go only until you get a good rolling boil,  If you do not get a good rolling boil don't go much longer then a couple of minutes at a solid simmer.  With our big jet burners it takes no time to get to the rolling boil but with a cook stove you have to make some adjustments.

Turn the heat off and open the lid.  let the crawfish sit in the hot spicey water but after about 5 minutes start tasting them.  The flesh of undercooked crawfish is crunchy or chewy.  The flesh of overcooked crawfish is soft and breaks up as you try to peel them.  The meat should slide out of the shell when you break the tail from the head, grab the meat with your teeth  and pinch the tail.  The crawfish are cooked but not yet fully spiced.   Lay them on the table in trays and let them cool down a  bit.  During this time all the good seasoning sitting in the head will distribute through the tail and season the meat.   I think is important to let them cool to the point that they are still warm but not overly hot when you try to peel them.  Some people will add additional seasoning at this point.  Fine with me, I'v saved a lot of under spiced crawfish that way over the years

I don't use ice because I think it dilutes the seasoning, personal preference,  you talk to a dozen different Coonasses and  you'll get a dozen different ways to boil them.  Good luck I hope you enjoy them.

BTW I cook shrimp the same way but the shrimp don't need as much seasoning and you can probably let them cook a bit longer in the boiling water.  Just don't over cook them or you will never get the shells off!

For a special treat take the seasoning water you used for the crawfish when you are done and boil a bunch of small red potatoes, corn on the cob, mushrooms and some sausage in it. You'll need to add some extra salt and Cayenne because the potats will soak it up.  The stuff is better then the crawfish in my opinion!


----------



## sound1

The big 50, congrats!!  My kids were not nearly as nice to me. I got all the gag gifts. 

Mud Bug Boil, I get the water boiling with all the Cajun seasonings, throw in the new potatoes till almost done, then the corn on the cob, and when almost done, the bugs. Once the water is back to a full boil, turn off the heat, rest as Dave suggests. Dish it up and enjoy.


----------



## smokinhusker

Congratulations on the Big 50! It's really not so bad!!! 

Well you could take everyone and everything to Scar's but I have two of the propane burners and I'm closer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW, I just put a pork butt in the smoker and we're riding atvs out in Pike National Forest this weekend!

Did you check Craigslist for a burner? Just a thought.


----------



## bigfish98

Happy Birthday!  Mine is June 4 as well, but I am not as well seasoned as you!


----------



## daveomak

*Happy Birthday!  Mine is June 4 as well, but I am not as well seasoned as you! *

You need to be a professional chef to be really well seasoned....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......


----------



## chef jimmyj




----------



## mdboatbum

Hey JJ, Happy Birthday!!!

I would suggest against the charcoal method, You really want the water to get back to a boil as quickly as possible once the crawfish goes in so the protein "sets" and you have nice firm but tender meat. If they're languishing in the water that's been cooled down to 170˚ or so once they're dumped in, you'll have stewed, mushy crawfish. The grill just can't pump out the BTU's to get the job done. I'm guessing someone in your area has a turkey fryer you can use. Or maybe check Craigslist? Good luck!!

Edit:

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/2957829211.html  Just realized it was in Baltimore. I pulled that off Harrisburg's Craigslist, so maybe within reach?


----------



## shoneyboy

alblancher said:


> Jimmy my friend all I can do is tell you how I do them,  I like the way they come out and I never have a problem with over cooked crawfish.
> 
> If you do not have a burner outside you can use the stove top.  Just do them in smaller batches if you would like.  You need a pot large enough to hold the crawfish covered with water.  Like i said it isn't a sin to do two batches because you want the water to come to a good rolling boil
> 
> I don't add ice, I don't place them in an ice chest.
> 
> Season your cold water.    Taste the water and see if you have enough salt.  For ten lbs crawfish I would say maybe 2 shy cups of salt.   Add cut up lemons, split garlic, celery and halved onions to the water.  Add your seasoning packs,  they may have salt and Cayenne in them so add them first and taste the water.  Bring the water to a good rolling boil and let boil for a couple of minutes.  The boiling water should have enough Cayenne in it that when you open the lid and take a whiff your lungs and sinuses clear up.  You can taste it again and check for seasoning.  Your a chef so I know you can adjust the seasoning the way you need to.  Crawfish take a lot of salt but you can always sprinkle a bit more on later so be careful..  if they are too salty you won't eat them
> 
> Ok  You have your water boiling good and hard, the seasoning is right, the room is full of great smells and your nose is a bit runny from the pepper,  You're all set.  Dump the crawfish in and cover them back up.  Make sure they are all taking a good hot bath, push them down gently with the back of your spoon or paddle to get them into the water.   When the water comes back to a boil let them go only until you get a good rolling boil,  If you do not get a good rolling boil don't go much longer then a couple of minutes at a solid simmer.  With our big jet burners it takes no time to get to the rolling boil but with a cook stove you have to make some adjustments.
> 
> Turn the heat off and open the lid.  let the crawfish sit in the hot spicey water but after about 5 minutes start tasting them.  The flesh of undercooked crawfish is crunchy or chewy.  The flesh of overcooked crawfish is soft and breaks up as you try to peel them.  The meat should slide out of the shell when you break the tail from the head, grab the meat with your teeth  and pinch the tail.  The crawfish are cooked but not yet fully spiced.   Lay them on the table in trays and let them cool down a  bit.  During this time all the good seasoning sitting in the head will distribute through the tail and season the meat.   I think is important to let them cool to the point that they are still warm but not overly hot when you try to peel them.  Some people will add additional seasoning at this point.  Fine with me, I'v saved a lot of under spiced crawfish that way over the years
> 
> I don't use ice because I think it dilutes the seasoning, personal preference,  you talk to a dozen different Coonasses and  you'll get a dozen different ways to boil them.  Good luck I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> BTW I cook shrimp the same way but the shrimp don't need as much seasoning and you can probably let them cook a bit longer in the boiling water.  Just don't over cook them or you will never get the shells off!
> 
> For a special treat take the seasoning water you used for the crawfish when you are done and boil a bunch of small red potatoes, corn on the cob, mushrooms and some sausage in it. You'll need to add some extra salt and Cayenne because the potats will soak it up.  The stuff is better then the crawfish in my opinion!









  but Al left out a couple things....1st is that the they need to be hot, "Spicy Hot" the hotter the better....and 2[sup]nd[/sup], Not many people outside Louisiana know this secret, but you will need to have the cayenne pepper antidote on hand, for 10lbs of crawfish you will need at least 3 maybe 4 of the iciest cold beers that you can find…..  This is the only thing that will counter act the spicyness of a cayenne pepper, and if not, after 4 beers you will not care how hot they are anymore anyway…..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   All joking aside,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I hope you have a great 50th Birthday..... ShoneyBoy.....


----------



## ecto1

Love to boil me some Mud Bugs.


----------



## alblancher

The best cold beers I have ever had have been  after cutting grass in August and during a crawfish boil!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks for the input...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq

, JJ and I'm closer and have 2 Fryers, come over here and I'll do them and show you how to _pinch Tail and Suck Head_ ,( hey ya'll , get out the gutter).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Good luck and...


----------



## gavin guidry

As a Cajun from south louisiana. I suggest you purge crawfish in salt water( this makes them salivate getting all mud out) . In you boiling pot, add salt, and cajun seafood boil with 2 sticks of butter and 5-6 lemons cut in half and squeezed. Get your water to a boil then add crawfish. Once water boils again set clock for exactly 3 minutes then turn heat off and let crawfish soak in water for 20-25 min.. This is where you will get your flavor. Serve with corn and potatos and enjoy!


----------



## moikel

I am looking forward to this to.Called yabbies down here several different varieties,cherax destructor in latin I  think. Spent many days as a little kid catching them,now farmed probably the same way as yours.

There are some experts guiding you so I am just waiting,Happy Birthday.


----------



## thoseguys26

I've done a craw boil only a few times. When we lived on Lake Michigan, we used to snorkel out to a rocky point and collect 100 crayfish and come back for a boil. We didn't know much as kids so it was just salt water, lemon & melted butter for dipping!

Congrats on the big 5 0 !  Have a good one!


----------



## shoneyboy

Ok, just so happen today, my neighbor brought me 5 dozen crabs, so I took some pictures of what I like to put in when I boil them….basically I use the same recipe as I would use for crawfish…..Here are some picture of what type of seasoning and some of the veggies I like to put in when boiling anything like this…..It is endless to what you can add and is mostly personal preference….In the past, after removing the seafood I have dropped a raw egg into the seasoned water…..kind of poaches it, which I hate, but poached in crab boil seasoning, I could eat 4 easily….Well enough talking here are some pictures of the crabs….I love these little red potatos, if nothing else the next day...cut them up and fry the MAN they are good !!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

That is some nice lookin Crabs. When my Daughter goes shopping she will check for the Zatarain's. My Wife does not care for Old Bay so I would like to find a Crab/Shrimp Boil she will like. I brine Shrimp before cooking but they are a little flat and it's not the same adding Old Bay on the plate...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy

Here is a link to a post on how cooked them .....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122145/who-has-the-best-neighbor-me  If any has any questions feel free to ask .....ShoneyBoy.....


----------



## thoseguys26

that looks great! Take advantage of where you live!


----------



## eman

Zatirans is good stuff but it is EXTREMLY salty. Make sure and adjust your salt accordingly


----------



## shoneyboy

eman said:


> Zatirans is good stuff but it is EXTREMLY salty. Make sure and adjust your salt accordingly


I don't usually use much of the powder. I used 2 big serving spoons along with the ¼ of a bottle of the  liquid and about 1 spoon of salt....I like to season the water to where I can taste just a little salt and enough pepper to where it burns the back of my throat just a little ......I cook my peanuts this way too….MMMmmmm!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

One More Day!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy

JJ, Don't forget ......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moikel

Got so impatient waiting for pictures of Chef JJs birthday they went & tied us up!


----------



## shoneyboy

Moikel, Man them crabs look mean, but I bet they are tasty. How are you going to cook them???


----------



## moikel

They are mean & expensive! Our Asian community are mad about them so prices are hot & they cant be exported.These are mudcrabs ,I just took a photo at the market while I was buying salmon for my first lox try out.I thought it might interest forum guys who hadnt seen them

They live in mangroves in tidal estuaries in burrows in the mud,caught in traps,extra sturdy traps.They are a tropical thing mostly but there is a sprinkling all the way down to Sydney.

In our Northern Tropics there is a commercial fishery but there is always the crocodile situation to deal with,no joke. I think non pros  are allowed  5 traps per person & there is a bag limit.

They are tasty,I might do a Singapore chilli crab one day,for the forum.

Are we there yet Chef JJ?


----------



## shoneyboy

No offence to Chef JJ and I know he is probably still celebrating his B-day, but 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....LOL


----------



## moikel

We marron( freshwater crayfish) are waiting too.Season ending now,none in winter.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Ok...I was waiting because I needed to contact the Louisiana Crawfish Company before I posted and gave a review...The Crawfish arrived on Saturday, as scheduled, at 11AM. The Cooler had 10 Lbs of Select Crawfish, 2 lbs of Boil Seasoning, Beads, Bibs, Hot Sauce and Creole Seasoning. I had also ordered 5 Lbs of 12-15 Head-on Shrimp. I had called the Store to see if they were IQFrozen because I only wanted to cook 2 Lbs an save the rest for another Day. I was told Yes they are Frozen...Well somebody thought Frozen Shrimp would make a good Ice Pack because they were on top of the Crawfish, then 1Lb of Andouille Sausage, 1Lb small Gator Boudin Sausage, then the, I assume, Frozen Gel Packs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All was cold but I had 5Lbs of Defrosted Shrimp! I called the Company to inquire and was told," Just refreeze them... " 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Seriously!?! If you want MUSH the next time you use them you can refreeze...I'm now skeptical about the how all will be. Ok, I and my oldest Cheffie daughter Casey proceeded with the plan. Crawfish were Iced then all ingredient and Sauces prepared. Made Cocktail Sauce for Steamed Shrimp, Remy Seafood Dip, no not the Brandy, but a tasty and simple version of Remolade Sauce for dipping Crawfish and Shrimp and the fixin's for Shrimp Scampi with some Steamed Rice. Then I adapted my recipe for Louisiana BBQ Shrimp, thanks Eman for the inspiration, to include the bulk of the ingredients as a Marinade for the Shrimp. All that is needed is to take the whole deal to the stove and Saute in a bit of Butter until almost cooked then Swirl in a Butt Load more to thicken and finish the sauce. Totally Awesome with a Salad and a some French Bread for soaking up the TASTY Butter Sauce...It ain't Diet food but...Hot Damn it's Good!!!

The Crawfish soaked in some Salt water to purge, they were not happy, then rinsed 3 more times until the soak water ran clear and all the vegetation and dead bugs floated to the top for removal. The Company Guarantees Live Delivery and I give them huge Kudos because of 10Lbs we had a total of " 6 " dead ones!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Next let the cooking begin, Steamed off 1Lb Shrimp for Cocktail then started the Crawfish. Since I only had a 12" 20 Qt Pot I had to do the seasoning of the Boil and side Veggies separately from the Bugs. Brought 1-1/2 Gallon of water to a boil, added 3/4's of a 1Lb pack of Seafood Boil along with 2 Lrg Onions, halved, 4 Ribs of Celery and a 1/2LB of Baby Carrots. I let this boil for 10 minutes then added 2Lbs " C " size (Baby) Red Potatoes and 1Lb White Mushrooms, I let this boil for 10 more minutes. Now add the Sausages and 6ea Ears of Corn, halved, and boiled until the Taters were tender then all went into the Cooler to wait on the Crawfish. The rest of the Seafood Boil went in the Pot with another Qt of Water and brought back to a boil. I dumped in the Crawfish, waited until the water came back to a boil and timed it for " 3 " minutes, then I added 1Lb of Shrimp to the Crawfish and gave it a good stir. I waited 1 minute then dumped about 2 Lbs of Ice on top and stirred again, covered and rested 15 minutes before they went in the Cooler to wait on the rest of the meal. The rice was made, 1Lb of Shrimp was made into Scampi, the Mrs. not crazy 'bout Spicy stuff, and the 2Lbs of BBQ Shrimp was Fired.

I know...Shut-Up and get with the QView!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

The Crawfish...













Seasoned the Pot and added the Taters and Shrooms...







The Crawfish and 1LB Shrimp...







The Tables Set...Bring 'em On!!!







'Cause Lurking Bears like Crawfish too!...The Orange Balls on the Left are some of the Boudin...







The Fat Man is a HAPPY CAMPER!!!  Crawdad's and Andouille...







Some of my Kids...The Baby, Melissa on the left and Cheffie daughter #2, Amanda, on the right...Casey was taking Pics and nobody got a Pic of her...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There is the Scampi in front of the girls and the BBQ Shrimp in front of that....







It ain't a Party without my #1 Fan and Casey's best Bud...Erica!....

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Melissa Goofing around...







I had to find a Pic of Cheffie daughter #1, Casey....







I hope you enjoyed the Pics...Recipes and the Final word to follow...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Looks great!



~Martin


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like quite the feast. Was Bev just looking the other way or dodging the camera?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Special thanks rolls out to, Eman, Alblancher, Shoneyboy and Gavin Guidry. Thank You for your Advice. The Crawfish were Fabulous as well as the Veggies and Sausage...BUT...The Shrimp were HORRIBLE!!! They where completely inedible. They were so Mushy that no one could eat them. If it was one preparation that was bad I would say, maybe I messed up, but since I have cooked Thousands of Pounds of Shrimp in the last 35 years... I KNOW it wasn't my cookin'. The most likely reason was Temperature Abuse. Whether the Shrimp were received fresh and were Frozen in a regular walk-in Freezer, relatively high temp -10 to-20*F or they came off the boat Individually Quick Frozen, -40*F or lower, they had to have Thawed then were Re-Frozen on site and before shipping. The thawing and re-freezing of Shrimp, or any Seafood, causes Large Ice Crystals to form and cut through the meat like a Butcher's Cuber, it virtually shreds the Shrimp. When they are eventually thawed a second time and Cooked the final product is Mushy! I was Very Disappointed! I waited until today to post because I wanted to give the Louisiana Crawfish Company a chance to Make It Right before I told all of you what happened...I am happy to say that a call to the LCC resulted in a nice Lady apologizing and offering a refund without hesitation. We will see what happens, but at this point I would recommend the Louisiana Crawfish Company overall and had a great Birthday Party!...Hope Y'all enjoy seeing it too!...JJ

Shrimp Scampi

1Lb Shrimp, peeled

1T Minced Garlic

2T Minced Fresh Parsley

1tsp Minced Fr. Thyme leaves

1/2tsp Blk Pepper

1stk Butter

1pinch Red Pepper Flakes

Salt to taste

Heat the butter and add all but the Shrimp. When the Garlic is fragrant and soft, careful not to burn, add the Shrimp.

Turn the heat to high and Saute until done. Serve over Pasta or Rice...

Louisiana BBQ Shrimp

1Lb Shrimp, in the Shell if your hardcore!

1/4C Chopped Parsley

1T Fresh Thyme leaves

1T Smoked Paprika

1-2tsp Cajun Seasoning, I use my Bubba Q Rub

2T Minced Garlic

1/2C White Wine

1T Lemon Juice

1T Honey

2-3tsp Worcestershire

Couple Shots Hot Sauce

1stk Butter, divided

1/4C Chopped Scallions

Place all but the Butter and Scallions in a Zip-top Bag and Marinate up to 4 hours. Beyond that the Lemon will start to cook the shrimp and the final out come may be mushy.

Heat 2Tbs of the Butter in a pan until hot and dump the Shrimp and Marinade in the pan. Saute until all most done, reduce heat to medium and begin swirling in the remaining Butter, 2Tbs at a time until all incorporated and slightly thickened. Do Not Boil or you will get a sauce with a butter slick floating on top.

Top with Scallions and Serve with French Bread...YUM!!!!!

Cocktail Sauce

1C Ketchup

1-2T Prepared Horseradish

1/2tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Lemon Juice

1tsp Worcestershire

Hot Sauce to taste

Remy Seafood Dip

1-1/4C Mayo

2T Coarse Mustard

2T Ketchup

1T Pickle Relish

1-2tsp Cajun Seasoning, I use Bubba Q Rub

2-3tsp Horseradish

1tsp Worcestershire

1tsp Lemon Juice

Hot Sauce to taste

Combine all and let rest 1 hour at room temp before service.

Refrigerate remaining. Good for Seafood Salad or as a Sandwich Spread too...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

Scarbelly said:


> Looks like quite the feast. Was Bev just looking the other way or dodging the camera?


 I didn't even notice...I think she is being Shy...JJ


----------



## eman

Glad every one enjoyed the feast !!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Absolutely...You Louisiana boys know how to have a good Feed!...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy

Great pictures and recipes JJ, glad to see that you had a good time. Thanks for the post....ShoneyBoy


----------



## moikel

Great post recipes for the sauces are filed away.Pity about the shrimp but thats a great live ratio on the crawfish to only lose 6 out of 10lb.

Thats a pretty impressive table,its been great viewing & an education.MICK


----------



## thoseguys26

Awesome. Glad you all had a great Memorial day with family and friends.

We had a much different Mm weekend, but a very similar one. Thanks for sharing JJ!


----------



## africanmeat

It is a great meal and a great family .happy birthday my Friend


----------



## boykjo

Looks like a great time JJ...... you have a beautiful family....... Must all must take after the mom................


----------



## gavin guidry

Im glad I could help.


----------

